# AOSP Gmail/Email widget?



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have searched the market fairly well and have downloaded numerous widget applications, but nothing seems to give me a Gmail or Email widget.
What I am really looking for is to top my Liquid 3.2 off with a email widget similar to the widgets featured in sense. I wish i could develop apps because I would be all over this one. In case i am missing it somewhere in the market i figured i would post here.

Thank you,
Stefan


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

Launcher Pro Plus had a gmail widget that I like. I think the Sense widget might be a bit better though since you can see more than just gmail.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

john.. said:


> Launcher Pro Plus had a gmail widget that I like. I think the Sense widget might be a bit better though since you can see more than just gmail.


Shoot, forgot to mention i knew that; I use ADW EX though--Don't really feel like buying launcher pro ontop of that.


----------

